# USCe vs Arky?



## fairhopebama (Nov 3, 2011)

How come there is no chatter about this game on the forum? Seems that this would be the game of the week for USCe fans and UGA fans seeing that the SECe would be on the line. Any thoughts on this game? I say Arky wins it putting UGA in the lead in the SEC east.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish they could both lose. I can't stand Petrino winning anything.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

riprap said:


> I wish they could both lose. I can't stand Petrino winning anything.



i could see where a Dawg fan would have trouble picking between Spurrier and Petrino. 

I got Arky on the pick'ems. Playing in Fayetteville, and USC without Lattimore should give an edge to the pigs.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 3, 2011)

I Dug out my overalls and hawg pelt for the game this weekend.  Wooooooooo Pigggggg sooooeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 3, 2011)

Arky will win this game and it more than likely wont be close.


34-17 pigs


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Arky will win this game and it more than likely wont be close.
> 
> 
> 34-17 pigs



whoa. I don't see a blowout like that happening. Thinking more like a 31-27 game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2011)

fairhope said:


> How come there is no chatter about this game on the forum? .


 
Don't want to jinx the game!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2011)

This game being in Arkie I see the Hogs rollin. I hope Go Hawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Nov 3, 2011)

You have the best pass offense verses the best pass defense in the sec.  Neither have a great running game and neither have a good o line.  Both DE's for arky are banged up and their guards are bad.  Its in Arkansas, at night.....I dont like either of those but i think we should come to play.  I like the media and everyone not giving us much of a chance.  I hope we go up on arky like the other teams theyve played recently but i dont think they will come back as quick with our defense.  Funny thing is they interviewed spurrier about our offense being so bad.....He said that in SEC play our offense is ranked higher than arkansas. LOL   They are a pass happy team and we lead the nation in interceptions.......Should be a good game.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 3, 2011)

USC wins out still has a chance of the nc game.  

GA wins out with a usc loss and they destroy the sec streak of playing in the nc game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> USC wins out still has a chance of the nc game.
> 
> GA wins out with a usc loss and they destroy the sec streak of playing in the nc game.


You think that usc would get a chance at the NC?


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 3, 2011)

Not so fast my friends...I'll be pulling for Arky, but they are a lil too one dimensional, and USCe has a pretty good defense.
I give the hogs the edge at home, but Spurrior thrives on these types of games.


----------



## gin house (Nov 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You think that usc would get a chance at the NC?



   What one loss SEC team wouldnt make the NC?   Not at all saying we could beat bama but the scenarios are everywhere for a few teams and USC and Arky have some that could work for the winner of the USC/Arky game.  Its a long shot but so was beating #1 alabama last year.  That was pretty easy.  I can tell you if UGA made the seccg and beat the winner of the west then the sec streak wouldnt have a shot, a 2 loss team wont make the NC.  Not at all saying were a great team, were not but were not as bad as most think IMO.  The difference in us being ranked around #3 or #4 right now is a guy who was kicked off the team being the opponants MVP.  Were a turnover or 3 points from 8-0.  We havent played a tough schedule but look at arkansas schedule=  missouri state, new mexico, troy 38-28, Bama 14-38.......Wheres that offense?  Didnt UT score 7 on bama?  Texas a&m 42-38, Auburn was the only team theyve beat handily and it was a night game in Arky, which scares me.  Ole miss was 29-24 and Vandy 31-28.    You can say we lost to auburn on a late turnover and they beat them fairly easy or you could say they pulled out a last minute win over vandy and we beat vandy 21-3.......Comparing doesnt matter, its all about this weekend.  I think our defense is much better than last year and will keep it close unless something is exposed in our secondary or our d line cant get pressure.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2011)

Like I said Gooooo Hawgs!!!!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 3, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You think that usc would get a chance at the NC?



by winning out number current #9 SC will have beaten no current #7 on the road, current  #11 at home and will have beaten what should be number 1 in the SECCG.

I think they would need an ok st or stanford to lose so there is not 2 major conf undefeateds.  Losing early in the season is sure better than losing late.

So yes, I think they would get a chance.  But gotta win the next one a few more times...Lose at arky and we then need auburn to win v uga but any nc hopes would be over.


If we lose and uga wins out, then a 10-2 uga beats either bama, lsu or arky in the seccg then no SEC team will go to the championship because our conf champ would have 2 losses.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 3, 2011)

I think USCe's massive d ends and solid D are the difference, hope I am wrong. I too have serious disdain for petrino.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate to say it but i think we lose big at Arky, just a gut feeling i have for this big road game.  Jawja fans will be dancing in the streets only to lose to Aubum at home with us beating the Gators at Willy B.  I think we will represent the East when its all said and done.  On a side note i think Melvin has been playing hurt but will heal up for the SEC title game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 4, 2011)

South Carolina is wounded, Lattimore is out and Garcia is gone.  I see the pigs winning this one and most likely, UGA will be in Atlanta playing the Tide.


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 4, 2011)

Arkansas should win over the injured Gamecocks, but the edge could be Spurrier's savy on the sideline. Like him or not he is an emotional coach who can make players play over their heads. 

My pick will stay Ark. but should be a great game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2011)

The only game that I have watched is the Arkie, Vandy game. Arkie's QB can throw the ball. SC Front 4 are big, but Arkie will spread the field and can win this game being one dimentional. Arkie wins this game in the2nd half. Goo Hawgs!


----------



## ACguy (Nov 4, 2011)

USC 27 Ark 24 
Arkansas' luck has to run out and some point. With USC's DL this could be the game Wilson can't finish. Seems like a good matchup for USC having their DL against Arkansas' OL. USC has looked better in SEC play so far.


----------



## garnede (Nov 4, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> USC wins out still has a chance of the nc game.
> 
> GA wins out with a usc loss and they destroy the sec streak of playing in the nc game.



I think that a UGA that won out would have a better chance at the NCG than USC that won out.  Yes I know they have one more loss, but LSU went to the championship with 2 losses.  But this is a moot point.  The west will win. Against USC, UGA, UF, ETC...


----------



## ACguy (Nov 4, 2011)

garnede said:


> I think that a UGA that won out would have a better chance at the NCG than USC that won out.  Yes I know they have one more loss, but LSU went to the championship with 2 losses.  But this is a moot point.  The west will win. Against USC, UGA, UF, ETC...



Can you explain how UGA would have a better chance? USC is ranked alot higher right now and have tougher games left. If USC won out they are a lock to be a top 5 team while UGA may not even be ranked in the top 10.  LSU  went to the NCG with 2 loses because everyone else had atleast 2 loses including all of the SEC teams.  The chance of bama and LSU having 2 loses this year is very slim.


----------



## gin house (Nov 4, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Can you explain how UGA would have a better chance? USC is ranked alot higher right now and have tougher games left. If USC won out they are a lock to be a top 5 team while UGA may not even be ranked in the top 10.  LSU  went to the NCG with 2 loses because everyone else had atleast 2 loses including all of the SEC teams.  The chance of bama and LSU having 2 loses this year is very slim.



 X2.  Uga is ranked 18th right now, even if they won out they wouldnt move up much.  A two loss team has no chance to make the NC game, not possible with about five undefeated teams.


----------



## gin house (Nov 4, 2011)

David Mills said:


> South Carolina is wounded, Lattimore is out and Garcia is gone.  I see the pigs winning this one and most likely, UGA will be in Atlanta playing the Tide.



  Lattimore is a big loss but Wilds came in last week against UT and put up 137 yards with 4.9 ypc.  Compare his stats against UT to Trent Richardsons against UT the week before.....The kid is pretty good.  Garcia was a liability, he made too many mistakes.  I would take shaw hands down every time, he doesnt have the arm but takes care of the ball much better.   Only way i see we losing this one is we beat ourselves.  Its a rough environment, that i dont like.  We have a much better defense, the run game i think were a little better if any, the o line we are better but not good....Arky is starting 3 freshmen at O line, One of the starting DE's isnt playing this week, the other is coming off of an injury, their kick returner is suspended for this game, Wilson has been beat on all year and the only defense hes seen that is as fast and good as ours is bama, they lost that one.  We shoulndt have to score that many points to win as i dont think they have as much sucess as people think passing, we are third in the nation in pass defense.  They dont have much of a running game and we are pretty good against the run also.  Who knows, the game is played on the field but i feel pretty good about it.


----------



## DDD (Nov 4, 2011)

The only thing that bothers me about this game is how Arky has started out it's last 3 games.  I don't know if they can do the same thing with Spurrier.  If Arky jumps on SC early, then I think it's over.  But if they let CSS have a 14 spot, sew wee piggy... it might be tough sledding in the 2nd half.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Nov 4, 2011)

USCe has no offense.  Throwing the up for grab ball/hail mary to Jeffrey is the extent of the passing game.  

If Arky scores more than 21 pts, they'll probably win unless turnovers come into play.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Beartrkkr said:


> USCe has no offense.  Throwing the up for grab ball/hail mary to Jeffrey is the extent of the passing game.
> 
> If Arky scores more than 21 pts, they'll probably win unless turnovers come into play.



I agree. Their O was built around Latti. They have struggled bad since he went out. Almost lost to Miss St. I know they had Latti part of that game too. Anyway this is nothing personal because under different circumstances I would be pulling for Usc. They need to lose and we need to win out. I hate Petrino, but for a few hours Sat. I will be pulling hard for his team!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

Fellas if yall think SC is going to the NC you have gone absolutely insane.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

Go hogs.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 5, 2011)

garnede said:


> I think that a UGA that won out would have a better chance at the NCG than USC that won out.  Yes I know they have one more loss, but LSU went to the championship with 2 losses.  But this is a moot point.  The west will win. Against USC, UGA, UF, ETC...



UGA has a less than zero chance of making the NCG this year


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> UGA has a less than zero chance of making the NCG this year



Agree. UGA has about as much chance as USCe!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

David Mills said:


> UGA has a less than zero chance of making the NCG this year



So does Florida.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> So does Florida.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 5, 2011)

Hogs win


----------



## 3chunter (Nov 5, 2011)

Go gamecocks.  With 5 starters gone for most of this season, 7-1 is decent.   Just to bad latty, carson, and auguste can't play...but they all come back next year!!!!!!  The dogs gonna lose 3 straight to the cocks counting next year.   Sip on that dawg fans.   Better pray arkansas wins, else the dawgs have no shot at the east.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

3chunter said:


> Go gamecocks.  With 5 starters gone for most of this season, 7-1 is decent.   Just to bad latty, carson, and auguste can't play...but they all come back next year!!!!!!  The dogs gonna lose 3 straight to the cocks counting next year.   Sip on that dawg fans.   Better pray arkansas wins, else the dawgs have no shot at the east.


We are. Maybe the dawgs wont hand the game to yall next year, and yall have to earn the win!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

I still believe hogs by 10.


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 5, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> I hate to say it but i think we lose big at Arky, just a gut feeling i have for this big road game.  Jawja fans will be dancing in the streets only to lose to Aubum at home with us beating the Gators at Willy B.  I think we will represent the East when its all said and done.  On a side note i think Melvin has been playing hurt but will heal up for the SEC title game.



I agree whole heartedly with you.  I came out of the woods a day early to watch this game, but I can't help but think we get beat tonight and a big old grandaddy buck is walking by my stand right now.


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

Antonio Allen isnt playing tonight......Our corners are playing soft, thats gonna kill us, were not getting to wilson.......Defense looks bad, lets see how the offense does.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Hogs up 3/0! Keep it up Hawgs!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

This game won't be close.  No way USCe will score with them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> This game won't be close.  No way USCe will score with them.



Arkie looks like their ready to play. SC doesnt!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Man come on Arkie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Man come on Arkie.



they did! 99 yard return for a TD!


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

Defense ha settled down now the special teams are gonna throw it away.......  Come on boys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

Secondary looking like the same one that got burnt last year....We gotta stop the big play and special teams mistakes....


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

Rough the punter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   We are playing stupid.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

USC offense looks bad.  Very bad.  Can't move the ball at all.  

Better hope the defense scores again.


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2011)

Piggy pluck a chicken tonight!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

Should have been 31-14.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 5, 2011)

sooeeee pig, ssoooooeeee!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

Arkansas dropping a lot of passes.  Game should be out of reach.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

One more quarter..... Arky has them by two scores. I like it!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice drive by the cocks.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

Great stop USC.


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2011)

Stick a fork in the chicken-it's done!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

Looked like head to head contact.   Big play though


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Looked like head to head contact.   Big play though



Looked like head to ground-hard! Mr. Shaw won't forget no. 91!


----------



## Ryan1980 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep that should about do it


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you Arkansas!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice game USC.  You were just out manned.


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

Defense overall looked pretty good considering they were on the field all night, our offense sucks at best as does our special teams.  The better team won, no doubt.  Congrats Arky.  Sometimes i cant figure out Spurrier, why no back in the backfield at your own goaline?  We really need an offensive coordinator but i know he wont do that.........uuhhhhh,   oh, well.


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Nice game USC.  You were just out manned.



  I dont know about that, how many goaline stands did you see us make?  I will say we were outcoached, and got our tails handed to us.  You have to run the ball to keep arky off the field, spurrier puts shaw in a no back set an wants to try to win with Shaws arm?????????????????  I give our defense credit, they stay on the field and considering our offense is a joke they do their part.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> I dont know about that, how many goaline stands did you see us make?  I will say we were outcoached, and got our tails handed to us.  You have to run the ball to keep arky off the field, spurrier puts shaw in a no back set an wants to try to win with Shaws arm?????????????????  I give our defense credit, they stay on the field and considering our offense is a joke they do their part.



The defense played well at times but 435 yards to 200 is outmanned.  That and the fact they won by 16 and dropped two easy td passes.  

You were outmanned.  Stop making excuses about every loss Gin.  Smetimes you just get whipped by a better team.  Without lattimore, you guys are a 4-5 loss team.  And it is showing.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ouch! Congrats hogs.


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> The defense played well at times but 435 yards to 200 is outmanned.  That and the fact they won by 16 and dropped two easy td passes.
> 
> You were outmanned.  Stop making excuses about every loss Gin.  Smetimes you just get whipped by a better team.  Without lattimore, you guys are a 4-5 loss team.  And it is showing.



  We got whipped, i said that.  No excuses, im pointing out the obvious that our offense sucks and our defenese can only do so much.  I dont buy a 4-5 loss team, we played the third best team in the sec and it was pretty close till the emplosion at the end.  No excuses, we lost.  Our secondary is banged up, Allen is the best defensive player we have, holloman got a concusion.....  wouldnt have mattered.  You mad because we put up twice the points with a sorry offense as auburn did?  We have a lot of weak spots that wont fix themselves this season, offensive line is the big one,  two freshmen.  Lattimore wouldnt have made a difference in this game, theres no line but i dont understand why spurrier didnt run wilds much after halftime, that made us one demensional as though we didnt suck enough.  Too bad on offense to stay in a game with an offensive team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

You say no excuses and then you make excuses.  LOL.  I LOVED seeing Spurrier's face at the end. That was truly enjoyable.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> You mad because we put up twice the points with a sorry offense as auburn did?




I promise you.  I am not mad.   

This game went almost exactly as I thought it would.  


Good luck against Florida.


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You say no excuses and then you make excuses.  LOL.  I LOVED seeing Spurrier's face at the end. That was truly enjoyable.



  Im not making excuses for losing....we lost.  Can you comprehend that?   I am stating why we couldnt win, not an excuse for losing, its obvious we lost all the way around.  Theres reasons why we lost, poor special teams coverage, no o line, no offense whatsoever and that killed our defense, they outplayed us and outcoached us, no excuses for losing, we were not the better team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im not making excuses for losing....we lost.  Can you comprehend that?   I am stating why we couldnt win, not an excuse for losing, its obvious we lost all the way around.  Theres reasons why we lost, poor special teams coverage, no o line, no offense whatsoever and that killed our defense, they outplayed us and outcoached us, no excuses for losing, we were not the better team.



Uh uh.

Spurrier's having a hard time with it too.


----------



## gin house (Nov 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Uh uh.
> 
> Spurrier's having a hard time with it too.



  What?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> What?



That he wasn't going to get his way.  I love when that man is miserable.  Absolutely love it.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 5, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im not making excuses for losing....we lost.  Can you comprehend that?   I am stating why we couldnt win, not an excuse for losing, its obvious we lost all the way around.  Theres reasons why we lost, poor special teams coverage, no o line, no offense whatsoever and that killed our defense, they outplayed us and outcoached us, no excuses for losing, we were not the better team.



So by saying ya'll were beat by the better team, that means ya'll were outmanned?  
It hurts don't it? 


All we kept hearing since Latti went out and Dufus got kicked off the team was how USCe was going to be fine with Wilde, yep you really proved that statement.

Arkansas was the ones that ran WILDES over ya'll.

Great game, best I've seen yet, that ol man I suck look Spurrier had was priceless.

But hey USCe fans, keep your chins up, ya'll are turning the corner, though it is a very slow turn, but in say maybe, ummm, let's see, 10 yrs ya'll maybe will be a team to reckon with in the East.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> So by saying ya'll were beat by the better team, that means ya'll were outmanned?
> It hurts don't it?
> 
> 
> ...



The highlights are being played right now.  Just watched Dennis Johnson take the kick 98 yards.  There's Connor Shaw getting his head ripped off again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 5, 2011)

BTW, don't forget that SC has "weapons all over the field."


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 6, 2011)

> Dear Gamecocks,
> 
> Stick to pumping gas...
> 
> ...


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 6, 2011)

Yea I know, they will be ok, they are so loaded with talent right now that even Spurrier doesn't know what to do .


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 6, 2011)

Go Aubarn!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 6, 2011)

Cant wait to hear all the cryin about firing CMR after u lose and we beat Florida.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Cant wait to hear all the cryin about firing CMR after u lose and we beat Florida.



Listen I wouldnt get to confident about yall beating UF. Looks like they have found a way to run the ball. Yall have no O. If they get up two or three scores on you it will be Arky all over again! We may well lose to Auburn, but so could you. UF's D aint that bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> BTW, don't forget that SC has "weapons all over the field."



 Well, well uh, uh, Lattimore will be back next year. Alson was a force to reckoned with last night too.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 6, 2011)

One thing you ain't goin to hear is how talented we are and how we'll be ok cause we got this player and that player. USCe fans always make excuses and can't accept that last yr was just a fluke.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> One thing you ain't goin to hear is how talented we are and how we'll be ok cause we got this player and that player. USCe fans always make excuses and can't accept that last yr was just a fluke.



I think alot of them will wake up this morning and realize that at the end of the day. They are still S. Carolina....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

And I wouldn't be saying a word to them because I know we aren't good enought to assume anything in terms of the Auburn game.  But those people got way, way too cocky since last year and I've had to listen to way too much slop about how great they think they are.  I mean they basically guaranteed everybody that they were gonna win the east.  And the stuff about how they have "weapons all over the field and are loaded with talent at every position" was the best part.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I wouldn't be saying a word to them because I know we aren't good enought to assume anything in terms of the Auburn game.  But those people got way, way too cocky since last year and I've had to listen to way too much slop about how great they think they are.  I mean they basically guaranteed everybody that they were gonna win the east.  And the stuff about how they have "weapons all over the field and are loaded with talent at every position" was the best part.



Also really need to go give who ever came up with dogs schedule this year a pat on the back besides worrying about USClite.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> Also really need to go give who ever came up with dogs schedule this year a pat on the back besides worrying about USClite.



This is so stupid.  Please show me one UGA fan that is bragging about UGA being some great and powerful team.  

We know that we aren't.  We have improved over the season and had some luck.

No matter what the schedule is we beat Tennessee so that's pretty much that.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

Every team in the SEC cycles through these scheds. Take all that easy sched. crap and cry in the river. What you have to do is win when you have a sched. like we had. We have. SC lost for us. We still have three ball games left. The thing is the last few years we have found ways to lose when the sched. gave us an edge. It's about time that we have found a way to win after the start we had. If we make it to the SECCG it is nothing more that a free game as far as i'm concerned. One more game for these younguns to play. More experiance, more reps, just a extra game. Winning is the best recruiting tool you can have. Playing in that game will be great too. Win or lose.The thing about it is that I havent seen one Dawg fan acting like we have arrived.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is so stupid.  Please show me one UGA fan that is bragging about UGA being some great and powerful team.
> 
> We know that we aren't.  We have improved over the season and had some luck.
> 
> No matter what the schedule is we beat Tennessee so that's pretty much that.



I think everybody has!


----------



## ACguy (Nov 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I think alot of them will wake up this morning and realize that at the end of the day. They are still S. Carolina....



Just like UGA fans woke up and thanked the SEC west gods for winning them the east again. UGA is still UGA , can't beat the big boy in the east so they need the west to do it for them . Has UGA ever sent 5-0 against the east ?


----------



## ACguy (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> And I wouldn't be saying a word to them because I know we aren't good enought to assume anything in terms of the Auburn game.  But those people got way, way too cocky since last year and I've had to listen to way too much slop about how great they think they are.  I mean they basically guaranteed everybody that they were gonna win the east.  And the stuff about how they have "weapons all over the field and are loaded with talent at every position" was the best part.



Where is all this slop you have had to listen too about USCe ? Where did they basically guarantee that they would win the east ? Did USCe not beat the great UGA in 2 straight years ?


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Where is all this slop you have had to listen too about USCe ? Where did they basically guarantee that they would win the east ? Did USCe not beat the great UGA in 2 straight years ?



Either you haven't read, or have just started reading these threads. Your boy Ginny all but guaranteed the win of the east, just go back and search some threads about USCe.

The funny thing is, we know that we're not a top tier team in the SEC, and we don't go around saying, "we're turning the corner now, we have some of the best recruiting, the best coach, and we're here to stay", kinda junk that the USCe fans boast about. OK they had a great season last yr, but that was last yr, and like we dog fans have said THEY'RE STILL SOUTH CAROLINA.

BTW when did you jump on the cocadoodle doo wagon?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Where is all this slop you have had to listen too about USCe ? Where did they basically guarantee that they would win the east ? Did USCe not beat the great UGA in 2 straight years ?



LOL.  Dude your team went 0 for October.  Your opinion doesn't count.

Thanks to yall though for stepping up and taking the Will Muschamp bullet for us.  I was worried we might try and hire that goon.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Either you haven't read, or have just started reading these threads. Your boy Ginny all but guaranteed the win of the east, just go back and search some threads about USCe.
> 
> The funny thing is, we know that we're not a top tier team in the SEC, and we don't go around saying, "we're turning the corner now, we have some of the best recruiting, the best coach, and we're here to stay", kinda junk that the USCe fans boast about. OK they had a great season last yr, but that was last yr, and like we dog fans have said THEY'RE STILL SOUTH CAROLINA.
> 
> BTW when did you jump on the cocadoodle doo wagon?



Trust me when I say that it aint worth the typing.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Just like UGA fans woke up and thanked the SEC west gods for winning them the east again. UGA is still UGA , can't beat the big boy in the east so they need the west to do it for them . Has UGA ever sent 5-0 against the east ?



Hmm. Who is the big boy in the east? UF? I got a question for you. Since alot of yall tell us that UGA is a bottom tier SEC team [not arguing with that]. What does that make UF? A below bottom tier SEC team? We choked when we played SC, but as you can see we all play 12 games. Isnt that nice. Now, get over the fact that we beat yall this year. Will guaranteed the win over UGA this year so be mad at him. It brings me great joy to know that with the 18 losses in the last 20 years that we still own the series. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Hmm. Who is the big boy in the east? UF? I got a question for you. Since alot of yall tell us that UGA is a bottom tier SEC team [not arguing with that]. What does that make UF? A below bottom tier SEC team? We choked when we played SC, but as you can see we all play 12 games. Isnt that nice. Now, get over the fact that we beat yall this year. Will guaranteed the win over UGA this year so be mad at him. It brings me great joy to know that with the 18 losses in the last 20 years that we still own the series. Go Dawgs!



Unfortunately for people like ACgirl and ginny, they play football in ocotober and November.  Not just September.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Unfortunately for people like ACgirl and ginny, they play football in ocotober and November.  Not just September.



 October and November have been bad to those boys!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> October and November have been bad to those boys!!!



Don't you love when somebody who roots for a team that didn't win a single game in a month tells you that you can't beat the big boys?

And don't you love when sombody talks constantly about how unbiased they are and then they start rooting for another team because they hate yours so much?

And don't you love when people tell you how bad you suck, but then tell you that even if you win the east it won't matter because you'll lose?

If we win the east and get throttled by LSU in the dome, I'll be neither surprised nor embarrassed.  And it will be a dang site better than anything Florida or SC accomplished this year.

Some of you are just making yourselves look bad.  Don't be so consumed with how much you don't like UGA.

I don't think any of the UGA fans here have been running their mouths about being some great team.  We have all been saying that we will just be happy with wins however they come.

You guys are the ones showing your butts.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don't you love when somebody who roots for a team that didn't win a single game in a month tells you that you can't beat the big boys?
> 
> And don't you love when sombody talks constantly about how unbiased they are and then they start rooting for another team because they hate yours so much?
> 
> ...


The hate has consumed these boys. It's killing them and it is so funny. Thats right it doesnt matter at this point what the W's look like just keep getting them. Who would have ever thought after the first two games that we would be in this position. Wait I know everybody did, because our schedule was so easy. All I know is we have won the games that we were supposed to. That is something that has been hard to do. Who knows we might end up winning a game or two that we should lose. You never know.. The mighty power house UF doesnt look so mighty. USCe was riding Latti, and that didnt work out for them. But god forbid you say that they were one dementional, because they had weapons all over the field. Not to mention the Ol Ball Coach.

     Looking forward to this Auburn game. I know it will be a fight. This game will at least tell me where we stand in the west. If we win we are the 4th best west team. If we lose we are the 5th best.  As it stands now we are winning enough to drive these boys crazy, and SC has lost enough to drive them crazy!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The hate has consumed these boys. It's killing them and it is so funny. Thats right it doesnt matter at this point what the W's look like just keep getting them. Who would have ever thought after the first two games that we would be in this position. Wait I know everybody did, because our schedule was so easy. All I know is we have won the games that we were supposed to. That is something that has been hard to do. Who knows we might end up winning a game or two that we should lose. You never know.. The mighty power house UF doesnt look so mighty. USCe was riding Latti, and that didnt work out for them. But god forbid you say that they were one dementional, because they had weapons all over the field. Not to mention the Ol Ball Coach.
> 
> Looking forward to this Auburn game. I know it will be a fight. This game will at least tell me where we stand in the west. If we win we are the 4th best west team. If we lose we are the 5th best.  As it stands now we are winning enough to drive these boys crazy, and SC has lost enough to drive them crazy!



Do you think any of these guys would be apologizing for their schedule if they were us?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you think any of these guys would be apologizing for their schedule if they were us?



There is no doubt they would.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Just like UGA fans woke up and thanked the SEC west gods for winning them the east again. UGA is still UGA , can't beat the big boy in the east so they need the west to do it for them . Has UGA ever sent 5-0 against the east ?



Nope.

We've never gone 0 for the month of October either.


----------



## gin house (Nov 6, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Either you haven't read, or have just started reading these threads. Your boy Ginny all but guaranteed the win of the east, just go back and search some threads about USCe.
> 
> The funny thing is, we know that we're not a top tier team in the SEC, and we don't go around saying, "we're turning the corner now, we have some of the best recruiting, the best coach, and we're here to stay", kinda junk that the USCe fans boast about. OK they had a great season last yr, but that was last yr, and like we dog fans have said THEY'RE STILL SOUTH CAROLINA.
> 
> BTW when did you jump on the cocadoodle doo wagon?



  Once again, I have to say you are a liar.  Where did i all but guarantee to win the east?   Let me break this down for the short bus folk........I said we are a contender in the east and that we are.  We lost twice, Uga has lost twice ONE TO US......  We still are a contender as UGA has the easiest schedule in the nation but isnt out of the woods yet.  If we beat florida we will have beat every team in our division, can you say the same?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Once again, I have to say you are a liar.  Where did i all but guarantee to win the east?   Let me break this down for the short bus folk........I said we are a contender in the east and that we are.  We lost twice, Uga has lost twice ONE TO US......  We still are a contender as UGA has the easiest schedule in the nation but isnt out of the woods yet.  If we beat florida we will have beat every team in our division, can you say the same?



I didn't see you or ACgirl or any of the other brain children sticking up for UGA and qualifying our losses when we had a murderer's row of a schedule in 2008 so I really don't want to hear your mouths now that we have an easy one.


----------



## gin house (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL........New mexico st/  #7 arkansas........LOL    Ok , I give, UGA is the best team in the division.   Florida and UT got the brunt with the wests best teams, we got arky and auburn and uga got auburn.  However the outcome i will be glad with this season, we still have the opportunity to win out with a 10-2 regular season.  I would like to have had a favorable schedule but it wasnt quite as favorable as we would have liked.  If UGA gets the east, congratulations, the stars lined up for yall.  I know we arenot that good right now but i see no reason why we dont contend for the east next year or give a good shot at it.  Nobody in the east is any better than we are right now.  Either way, Im ready.


----------



## gin house (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I didn't see you or ACgirl or any of the other brain children sticking up for UGA and qualifying our losses when we had a murderer's row of a schedule in 2008 so I really don't want to hear your mouths now that we have an easy one.



  Why do you have to disrespect other people with the childish name calling?  ACgirl?  Ginny?   I'll just start calling you South Georgia ******.   I couldnt tell you who UGA played in 08....I really dont know.  I have said yall have an easy schedule this year, what do you want me to do?  Build it up?   The two best teams in the east this year are UGA and USC easily.  Both teams had screwups in their first SEC losses and we got our tails kicked last night, UGA is the leader, what else can i say?  If you dont want to hear our mouths why dont you hit that little red button on the top right of your screen, this is a sports forum.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> LOL........New mexico st/  #7 arkansas........LOL    Ok , I give, UGA is the best team in the division.   Florida and UT got the brunt with the wests best teams, we got arky and auburn and uga got auburn.  However the outcome i will be glad with this season, we still have the opportunity to win out with a 10-2 regular season.  I would like to have had a favorable schedule but it wasnt quite as favorable as we would have liked.  If UGA gets the east, congratulations, the stars lined up for yall.  I know we arenot that good right now but i see no reason why we dont contend for the east next year or give a good shot at it.  Nobody in the east is any better than we are right now.  Either way, Im ready.



Good then stop whining about UGA's schedule.  If you think yall are a "contender" as you keep repeating over and over then there is no reason to keep whining about how easy UGA had it this year.

As you kept saying, Yall controlled your own destiny.  And if you had taken care of business it wouldn't matter to you what our schedule looked like.  But yall didn't.  So now, since yall are johnny come lately, you whine.

You kept telling us about all yall's five star talent and great recruiting so don't use the Lattimore excuse.

You want to talk about class but then you act like this.  Yall had your chance and you couldn't do it.  Just deal with it.  If you like for people to be classy then be that way.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Why do you have to disrespect other people with the childish name calling?  ACgirl?  Ginny?   I'll just start calling you South Georgia ******.   I couldnt tell you who UGA played in 08....I really dont know.  I have said yall have an easy schedule this year, what do you want me to do?  Build it up?   The two best teams in the east this year are UGA and USC easily.  Both teams had screwups in their first SEC losses and we got our tails kicked last night, UGA is the leader, what else can i say?  If you dont want to hear our mouths why dont you hit that little red button on the top right of your screen, this is a sports forum.



If you think that's comparable to being called ginny the  go ahead.

What I want you to do is stop acting like you started watching football last year.  Everybody gets a year here and there where they have an easy schedule.  Not just UGA.  So stop whining.  If yall had taken care of business you wouldn't have to obsess over our schedule.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

In case anybody is interested the Arky/SC game is being reaired right now on Fox sports south..


----------



## gin house (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you think that's comparable to being called ginny the  go ahead.
> 
> What I want you to do is stop acting like you started watching football last year.  Everybody gets a year here and there where they have an easy schedule.  Not just UGA.  So stop whining.  If yall had taken care of business you wouldn't have to obsess over our schedule.



  Your post get more and more stupid.  Nobody is whining, i said congratulations.  If we would have taken care of buisness?  I agree, we didnt.  Nobody is obsessing over your schedule, thats just common sense, every tv announcer brings it up every saturday on the sports shows.  I know everybodys schedule gets easier at times, congrats again.  Yall took care of buisness.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

gin house said:


> Your post get more and more stupid.  Nobody is whining, i said congratulations.  If we would have taken care of buisness?  I agree, we didnt.  Nobody is obsessing over your schedule, thats just common sense, every tv announcer brings it up every saturday on the sports shows.  I know everybodys schedule gets easier at times, congrats again.  Yall took care of buisness.



I never said that.  Never said we were good.  We screwed up early, didn't make excuses or pout, improved as the year went on and beat who was in front of us.

I don't care about our schedule.  You care enough for all of us.  But just so you don't look so silly whining about it I think you might like to know that these schedules are made years in advance.  As for my posts getting "more and more stupid" it's simply a reflection of the argument being thrown at me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> In case anybody is interested the Arky/SC game is being reaired right now on Fox sports south..



  I think I might tune in late to see Shaw get beheaded again.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think I might tune in late to see Shaw get beheaded again.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think I might tune in late to see Shaw get beheaded again.



being a metro Atl kid i kinda like Shaw and hope he is ok. That hit nearly broke his neck. Don't agree with our schedule being "easiest in the nation", but glad Tn and Fla are down. We are gaining strength and confidence and have a relatively young team.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 6, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> being a metro Atl kid i kinda like Shaw and hope he is ok. That hit nearly broke his neck. Don't agree with our schedule being "easiest in the nation", but glad Tn and Fla are down. We are gaining strength and confidence and have a relatively young team.



Well I certainly don't want him to be seriously hurt and hope that it did not come across that way.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2011)

westcobbdog said:


> being a metro Atl kid i kinda like Shaw and hope he is ok. That hit nearly broke his neck. Don't agree with our schedule being "easiest in the nation", but glad Tn and Fla are down. We are gaining strength and confidence and have a relatively young team.


Thats what really has me amped. Not only are we young in alot of positions. The younguns have lived up to the hype. Then the ones that were not all that high on the recruiting radar. Conley, Bennett, just to name a couple.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2011)

South Carolina Gamecocks... 

All the arrogance of Alabama

With the win-loss record of Kentucky


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> South Carolina Gamecocks...
> 
> All the arrogance of Alabama
> 
> With the win-loss record of Kentucky


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> South Carolina Gamecocks...
> 
> All the arrogance of Alabama
> 
> With the win-loss record of Kentucky


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> South Carolina Gamecocks...
> 
> All the arrogance of Alabama
> 
> With the win-loss record of Kentucky




Kentucky?  How long did it take u to think that up Lester?


----------



## gin house (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> South Carolina Gamecocks...
> 
> All the arrogance of Alabama
> 
> With the win-loss record of Kentucky



    Wish we could have put up about 80 wins on suwanee and the ten other teams ive never heard of like LSU did to get their win record   I wouldnt run my mouth too much, wouldnt suprise me to see Arky take LSU, they will score.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Kentucky?  How long did it take u to think that up Lester?





gin house said:


> Wish we could have put up about 80 wins on suwanee and the ten other teams ive never heard of like LSU did to get their win record   I wouldnt run my mouth too much, wouldnt suprise me to see Arky take LSU, they will score.



16-2-1

Fill 'er up boys... and check the tires.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 16-2-1
> 
> Fill 'er up boys... and check the tires.



All I got say is it's getting deep around here... For your sake, I hope LSU wins every game from here until the end of time cause son, you are making a LOT of enemies and you are all by yourself!

Even Grizzlies can get bit by a snake and die..


And we all know what happens when you back something into a corner....


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 7, 2011)

gin house said:


> Wish we could have put up about 80 wins on suwanee and the ten other teams ive never heard of like LSU did to get their win record   I wouldnt run my mouth too much, wouldnt suprise me to see Arky take LSU, they will score.



Oh lawd have mercy, did gin house just try to put LSU down?  Seriously?  USCe will never be at the same level of LSU. And he tells me I talk stupid and random, boy that is funny. LSU has a national title and is undefeated and a USCe fan is runnin their mouth about records. 

It's really gotten to em guys, I hope Paddy Sammy don't make similar comments, hey Paddy PLEASE go get your boy before he runs out of logic.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 7, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> All I got say is it's getting deep around here... For your sake, I hope LSU wins every game from here until the end of time cause son, you are making a LOT of enemies and you are all by yourself!
> 
> Even Grizzlies can get bit by a snake and die..
> 
> And we all know what happens when you back something into a corner....



Where's your sense of humor? 

Haven't you learned about sticking your nose where it doesn't belong? 

And I'm not alone. There are more of us than you think.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where's your sense of humor?
> 
> Haven't you learned about sticking your nose where it doesn't belong?
> 
> And I'm not alone. There are more of us than you think.




The sense of humor went out the window with all the CRAP that is coming off your keyboard...

Yeah, I know there are more of you LSU fans.. Good thing is, they don't act like a jerk! Just like THE good Bama fans we have here, they gave you boys the props you deserved for the game you played but buddy you just keep pushing buttons... And I have NO Dawg in this fight but you are seriously putting a damper on your win...

And No, I haven't learned... I'll always stick my nose in things where someone continues to act like a bully.. That's what I do!    Look at the Avatar I'm sporting and the difference between you and I is I don't run when I've been called out...

We all have fun here but you my friend are taking it to a new level! I sure hope the OTHER Lsu fans don't see it the way you do...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And I'm not alone. There are more of us than you think.



So exactly how many LSU fans did you have on your side of the bet??


----------



## gin house (Nov 7, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Oh lawd have mercy, did gin house just try to put LSU down?  Seriously?  USCe will never be at the same level of LSU. And he tells me I talk stupid and random, boy that is funny. LSU has a national title and is undefeated and a USCe fan is runnin their mouth about records.
> 
> It's really gotten to em guys, I hope Paddy Sammy don't make similar comments, hey Paddy PLEASE go get your boy before he runs out of logic.



  Once again youve dove in completely over your head with only your mouth above water blurbering random crap.   I'll help you comprehend what les said.  He compared our win/record to kentucky......as in all time record.  Nothing to do with a NC or what our record is this year.   I just pointed out that the majority win for LSU is a team named Suwanee or somthing to that affect.    Once again you talk stupid


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Oh lawd have mercy, did gin house just try to put LSU down?  Seriously?  USCe will never be at the same level of LSU. And he tells me I talk stupid and random, boy that is funny. LSU has a national title and is undefeated and a USCe fan is runnin their mouth about records.
> 
> It's really gotten to em guys, I hope Paddy Sammy don't make similar comments, hey Paddy PLEASE go get your boy before he runs out of logic.



  Lsu has more than one national title.   One in 58 for over a hundred years of football....Thats a powerhouse right there.  Saban brought a couple more in 03 and 07.   Uga has more NC than LSU, does that mean theres no chance LSU will ever be as good as uga?   Or if you want to bring up national titles....Who has more than any?  When you find the answer to that one you can see how times change.  Not at all saying we are near what LSU is or has ever been but the possiblities of us being very good in years to come is not out of the question.  You realize Notre dame and michigan have 11 each?  See how times change.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 8, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> The sense of humor went out the window with all the CRAP that is coming off your keyboard...
> 
> Yeah, I know there are more of you LSU fans.. Good thing is, they don't act like a jerk! Just like THE good Bama fans we have here, they gave you boys the props you deserved for the game you played but buddy you just keep pushing buttons... And I have NO Dawg in this fight but you are seriously putting a damper on your win...
> 
> ...



Go back and read through the thread that you posted in trying to stir the pot about the bet. You and your girlfriends in your Glee Club ran your mouth and lost the bet. 

I have no problem with any of the other Bama fans on here. But two are a bunch of sore losers.

And everyone on this board knows it...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> In case anybody is interested the Arky/SC game is being reaired right now on Fox sports south..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Lsu has more than one national title.   One in 58 for over a hundred years of football....Thats a powerhouse right there.  Saban brought a couple more in 03 and 07.   Uga has more NC than LSU, does that mean theres no chance LSU will ever be as good as uga?   Or if you want to bring up national titles....Who has more than any?  When you find the answer to that one you can see how times change.  Not at all saying we are near what LSU is or has ever been but the possiblities of us being very good in years to come is not out of the question.  You realize Notre dame and michigan have 11 each?  See how times change.



Les Miles won the 2007 NC at LSU.

Times may change and UGA may never win another NC.  But SC will never win their first one.

I know, I know, yall have turned the corner, you have the ball coach and all his ball plays, you have great recruiting and weapons all over the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Les Miles won the 2007 NC at LSU.
> 
> Times may change and UGA may never win another NC.  But SC will never win their first one.
> 
> I know, I know, yall have turned the corner, you have the ball coach and all his ball plays, you have great recruiting and weapons all over the field.



That is a very true statement. If they cant win the east with UGA, UF, UT being as weak as they are. They will never win a NC.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 8, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Oh lawd have mercy, did gin house just try to put LSU down?  Seriously?  USCe will never be at the same level of LSU. And he tells me I talk stupid and random, boy that is funny. LSU has a national title and is undefeated and a USCe fan is runnin their mouth about records.
> 
> It's really gotten to em guys, I hope Paddy Sammy don't make similar comments, hey Paddy PLEASE go get your boy before he runs out of logic.



Muscrat Maker i never said anything about LSU...


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Les Miles won the 2007 NC at LSU.
> 
> Times may change and UGA may never win another NC.  But SC will never win their first one.
> 
> I know, I know, yall have turned the corner, you have the ball coach and all his ball plays, you have great recruiting and weapons all over the field.



  You have a lot of mouth for a fan who who has got beat two years in a row by a team that never has a chance.  Id like to know how many years these other sec teams are gonna cry weak and rebuilding?   Times may change?????   You may want to wake up and say times may change when UGA has a chance to win another NC, they cant beat themselves here lately, yall have no more chance than we do.   Whats funny is how you make fun of me about the recruiting....Yall cant keep your own kids in state  USC or LSU will get the best db out of georgia this year, Bama will get Kemidiche.  Out of 12 players at Stephenson high around Atl, NONE of the recruits are comitted to UGA......Thats one of the big schools for talent in georgia.  Yall plan on winning games with coaching?  Just watch the draft when time comes, there is talent all over the field.


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> That is a very true statement. If they cant win the east with UGA, UF, UT being as weak as they are. They will never win a NC.



  We're undefeated in playing the teams in the east, what about UGA?   Luck of the draw but remember, it isnt over just yet.   That was a stupid post.


----------



## gin house (Nov 8, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> That is a very true statement. If they cant win the east with UGA, UF, UT being as weak as they are. They will never win a NC.



  Let me ask you this and i know i wont get a decent response but here goes.   Define the east being down and weak?   You say UGA is down......WHY?   Is it because they are losing?  Is it from the lack of experienced players?  What makes them weak?  Is it the realization that there are other teams that are just better?   UGA really is a veteran team and people claim theyre in a down year and rebuilding.......Is that the case or do they just suck?   Look at this and then tell me what the meaning of down and weak are with the east.   Boykin=sr   marlon brown=jr    drew butler=sr    orson charles=jr   bruce figgins=sr  cordy glenn=sr   ben jones=sr   cornelious washington=jr   blair walsh=sr    michael gilliard=jr   tavares king=jr   baccari rambo=jr   christian robinson=jr   richard samuel= sr  deangelo tyson=sr     Man, your whole starting lineup is seniors and juniors.  We have two freshmen on the defensive line,  two freshmen on the o line,  three freshmen wr's,  a freshman corner, two freshmen safties that rotate in with holloman.   In all comparison, we have led the east with a pile of freshmen and sophmores(quite a few starting).   How is it that USC isnt rebuilding as they say?   We are as young of a team in the east?   I know you will brush this off with some smart elek thing to say but i dont buy the rebuilding and down crap, thats just another phrase for we sucked at recruiting and coaching last year, or a muligan if you will.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> You have a lot of mouth for a fan who who has got beat two years in a row by a team that never has a chance.  Id like to know how many years these other sec teams are gonna cry weak and rebuilding?   Times may change?????   You may want to wake up and say times may change when UGA has a chance to win another NC, they cant beat themselves here lately, yall have no more chance than we do.   Whats funny is how you make fun of me about the recruiting....Yall cant keep your own kids in state  USC or LSU will get the best db out of georgia this year, Bama will get Kemidiche.  Out of 12 players at Stephenson high around Atl, NONE of the recruits are comitted to UGA......Thats one of the big schools for talent in georgia.  Yall plan on winning games with coaching?  Just watch the draft when time comes, there is talent all over the field.



So funny.  Congratulations on being a "contender" and on all your phenomenal recruiting.  You have a lot of mouth for a guy who roots for team that's greatest accomplishment is a 9-5 record.  LOL.

I don't care where your little players get drafted.

Losing to SC is pretty embarrassing.  I hope we don't let it happen again next year.  It makes us look pretty bad.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Let me ask you this and i know i wont get a decent response but here goes.   Define the east being down and weak?   You say UGA is down......WHY?   Is it because they are losing?  Is it from the lack of experienced players?  What makes them weak?  Is it the realization that there are other teams that are just better?   UGA really is a veteran team and people claim theyre in a down year and rebuilding.......Is that the case or do they just suck?   Look at this and then tell me what the meaning of down and weak are with the east.   Boykin=sr   marlon brown=jr    drew butler=sr    orson charles=jr   bruce figgins=sr  cordy glenn=sr   ben jones=sr   cornelious washington=jr   blair walsh=sr    michael gilliard=jr   tavares king=jr   baccari rambo=jr   christian robinson=jr   richard samuel= sr  deangelo tyson=sr     Man, your whole starting lineup is seniors and juniors.  We have two freshmen on the defensive line,  two freshmen on the o line,  three freshmen wr's,  a freshman corner, two freshmen safties that rotate in with holloman.   In all comparison, we have led the east with a pile of freshmen and sophmores(quite a few starting).   How is it that USC isnt rebuilding as they say?   We are as young of a team in the east?   I know you will brush this off with some smart elek thing to say but i dont buy the rebuilding and down crap, thats just another phrase for we sucked at recruiting and coaching last year, or a muligan if you will.



Ok, I'll answer that. The East is down because the usual power houses are struggling.  Yes I know you will not accept that fact but it's true.

I'll be serious for a minute Gin, and say this. I don't like Carolina and don't like Fla either, but when you come on here and talk up a Dufus QB and say he is a heisman candidate( yes you did refer to that) then when he FINALLY gets kicked off the team, you again say "we'll be ok cause we have soooo much talent".  Yes SC has a great reciever, a great back and good line. But every team has good players.  Then you tell us Dawg fans how awesome Alshon Jeffery is and he's better than AJ Green but then he ain't panned out to those statements, not saying he's not a great reciever but all that boasting and smack talk. Then Lattimore, no doubt is a beast and a great back, but I remember saying in a post that he could get hurt and his career could be done, then you proceed to build him up. 

I have no  problem with you being proud of your team, you should be if you're a fan,  but also a true fan will acknowledge when their team needs improvement. But in incessant talk of how ya'll are such great contenders and now recruiting great 5 star players gets old.  I want you to honestly tell me how many times you've heard me or other Dawg fans boast of how great we are, or IF we had this we would be awesome or we're turning the corner. Yes WE have bragged on our team some, but evry single thread and post you act like USCe is the next great thing in the east. And they're not. UGA isn't either, but us DAWg fans ain't on here week in and week out talking our team up then they get smoked. To back up the hype you got to win. Auburn did it last yr, They talked the smack and backed it up. Ya'll haven't.

If you want to say I'm being sarcastic then spin it how you want, but again please pull up the times UGA has been bragged on this year about how great we are compared to the times just YOU bragged on the Cocks, then maybe you'll see why WE get irritated and love to see ya'll go down.


GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 8, 2011)

gin house said:


> Let me ask you this and i know i wont get a decent response but here goes.   Define the east being down and weak?   You say UGA is down......WHY?   Is it because they are losing?  Is it from the lack of experienced players?  What makes them weak?  Is it the realization that there are other teams that are just better?   UGA really is a veteran team and people claim theyre in a down year and rebuilding.......Is that the case or do they just suck?   Look at this and then tell me what the meaning of down and weak are with the east.   Boykin=sr   marlon brown=jr    drew butler=sr    orson charles=jr   bruce figgins=sr  cordy glenn=sr   ben jones=sr   cornelious washington=jr   blair walsh=sr    michael gilliard=jr   tavares king=jr   baccari rambo=jr   christian robinson=jr   richard samuel= sr  deangelo tyson=sr     Man, your whole starting lineup is seniors and juniors.  We have two freshmen on the defensive line,  two freshmen on the o line,  three freshmen wr's,  a freshman corner, two freshmen safties that rotate in with holloman.   In all comparison, we have led the east with a pile of freshmen and sophmores(quite a few starting).   How is it that USC isnt rebuilding as they say?   We are as young of a team in the east?   I know you will brush this off with some smart elek thing to say but i dont buy the rebuilding and down crap, thats just another phrase for we sucked at recruiting and coaching last year, or a muligan if you will.


Really? If you didnt get it in the first post then there is no use.


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> So funny.  Congratulations on being a "contender" and on all your phenomenal recruiting.  You have a lot of mouth for a guy who roots for team that's greatest accomplishment is a 9-5 record.  LOL.
> 
> I don't care where your little players get drafted.
> 
> Losing to SC is pretty embarrassing.  I hope we don't let it happen again next year.  It makes us look pretty bad.



  Embarassing to lose to USC but its not to have a losing record with losses to colarodo and UCF  You hope yall dont let it happen again next year???   Im looking for three in a row  Having a losing season with top ten recruiting classes makes you look bad but i wouldnt know how that feels


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Really? If you didnt get it in the first post then there is no use.



Do you get it?  I dont understand how people said last year that south carolina was taking advantage of a down east confrence and this year also until last week........Define down or weak?   How are we not in that class?  We are playing more freshmen this year than uga........Id have to really check it out but id just about bet that we have more freshmen and sophmores playing than uga.   I guess what im saying is that the majority of ugas starting players are juniors and seniors with a few underclassmen playing also, there are great recruiting classes and a veteran coaching staff..........How is it that UGA is down?     UT and UF have a coaching change, i can see them somewhat being down, UGA has changed nothing.   IMO  IN the sec, east or west, theres no excuse for a "down" year,  you have the best recruiting, facilities and fans in the country, i think its an excuse for not winning.


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, I'll answer that. The East is down because the usual power houses are struggling.  Yes I know you will not accept that fact but it's true.
> 
> I'll be serious for a minute Gin, and say this. I don't like Carolina and don't like Fla either, but when you come on here and talk up a Dufus QB and say he is a heisman candidate( yes you did refer to that) then when he FINALLY gets kicked off the team, you again say "we'll be ok cause we have soooo much talent".  Yes SC has a great reciever, a great back and good line. But every team has good players.  Then you tell us Dawg fans how awesome Alshon Jeffery is and he's better than AJ Green but then he ain't panned out to those statements, not saying he's not a great reciever but all that boasting and smack talk. Then Lattimore, no doubt is a beast and a great back, but I remember saying in a post that he could get hurt and his career could be done, then you proceed to build him up.
> 
> ...



  I am proud of my team, always, but the reason i talk smack is mainly because of UGA fans who dont realize that were a threat to UT, UGA and UF in the east and will be for years to come.   When i first came on GON i was laughed at for being a gamecock fan so i talked smack, then when we beat uga you dont hear anything from the uga smacktalkers for the rest of the season then theyre back again, you beat them again and they continue to downrate your team.......I really dont care what they think, i find it amusing to go to athens and watch 80,000 of them pout and whine.   Emusmacker....I heard before the season started all kinds of smacktalk about "tree", the superman John Jenkins, Kwamee and tons of others, just the same as you hear from me.  You must read too much into what i post.  I never said anything about being like auburn(winning the NC or even making it)  what i argue about is just the simple fact that we are a threat in the sec east, not to win it but to be a factor and some dont think so but thats fine.  Like Garcia or not but his career records are pretty high on the all time sec books, could have been way up there if he wasnt the worst qb in the nation this year, thats just facts, not homerism.   I wont argue lattimore and alshon, theyre both fine.  Alshon cant throw to himself and Lattimore will be toting the rock the first game of next season.  It is what it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> Embarassing to lose to USC but its not to have a losing record with losses to colarodo and UCF  You hope yall dont let it happen again next year???   Im looking for three in a row  Having a losing season with top ten recruiting classes makes you look bad but i wouldnt know how that feels



:roflAnd we wouldn't know how it feels for our program's greatest accomplishment to be a 9-5 season.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> I am proud of my team, always, but the reason i talk smack is mainly because of UGA fans who dont realize that were a threat to UT, UGA and UF in the east and will be for years to come.   When i first came on GON i was laughed at for being a gamecock fan so i talked smack, then when we beat uga you dont hear anything from the uga smacktalkers for the rest of the season then theyre back again, you beat them again and they continue to downrate your team.......I really dont care what they think, i find it amusing to go to athens and watch 80,000 of them pout and whine.   Emusmacker....I heard before the season started all kinds of smacktalk about "tree", the superman John Jenkins, Kwamee and tons of others, just the same as you hear from me.  You must read too much into what i post.  I never said anything about being like auburn(winning the NC or even making it)  what i argue about is just the simple fact that we are a threat in the sec east, not to win it but to be a factor and some dont think so but thats fine.  Like Garcia or not but his career records are pretty high on the all time sec books, could have been way up there if he wasnt the worst qb in the nation this year, thats just facts, not homerism.   I wont argue lattimore and alshon, theyre both fine.  Alshon cant throw to himself and Lattimore will be toting the rock the first game of next season.  It is what it is.



If you really believe that, you should change your name to crackhouse.

No that's not why you get laughed at.  Do you see us laughing at irish?

Sounds like lamecock nation every year when they realize that they aren't going to the NC this year either.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> Do you get it?  I dont understand how people said last year that south carolina was taking advantage of a down east confrence and this year also until last week........Define down or weak?   How are we not in that class?  We are playing more freshmen this year than uga........Id have to really check it out but id just about bet that we have more freshmen and sophmores playing than uga.   I guess what im saying is that the majority of ugas starting players are juniors and seniors with a few underclassmen playing also, there are great recruiting classes and a veteran coaching staff..........How is it that UGA is down?     UT and UF have a coaching change, i can see them somewhat being down, UGA has changed nothing.   IMO  IN the sec, east or west, theres no excuse for a "down" year,  you have the best recruiting, facilities and fans in the country, i think its an excuse for not winning.


Come on gin really bro? Your telling me that you dont see the east down the last couple of years? Let me help you. UT is 4/5 last year they were 6/7. That makes them strong? UF is 5/4 and lost the 4  in a row!  Last year they were 9/5. Not hardly up to par with UF standards. Last year your mighty gamecocks were 9/5. Your best record ever. We were 6/7 last year. Those are hardly great records. I dont care how many freshmen yall are playing to us. Or recruiting classes. Yall suck without Latti. Not only did it show how one dimentional yall are it showed that yall dont have the talent lined up behind Latti. You told us since last Jan. about the talent all over the field. Where is it? Gin I get it their your team. You love them, but you have to take your goggles off sometimes. Go back and read some of your post. Your problem right now is you are still in defense mode because of the loss. I dont see any other SCe fan on this board telling everyone that the east hasnt been down this year and last year! Remeber you won the east with a 9/5 record last year. See my point?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Come on gin really bro? Your telling me that you dont see the east down the last couple of years? Let me help you. UT is 4/5 last year they were 6/7. That makes them strong? UF is 5/4 and lost the 4  in a row!  Last year they were 9/5. Not hardly up to par with UF standards. Last year your mighty gamecocks were 9/5. Your best record ever. We were 6/7 last year. Those are hardly great records. I dont care how many freshmen yall are playing to us. Or recruiting classes. Yall suck without Latti. Not only did it show how one dimentional yall are it showed that yall dont have the talent lined up behind Latti. You told us since last Jan. about the talent all over the field. Where is it? Gin I get it their your team. You love them, but you have to take your goggles off sometimes. Go back and read some of your post. Your problem right now is you are still in defense mode because of the loss. I dont see any other SCe fan on this board telling everyone that the east hasnt been down this year and last year! Remeber you won the east with a 9/5 record last year. See my point?



The sound you here is reality crashing down on the ginhouse.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 11, 2011)

Actually we won the east with a 5-3 record, just like many, many other SEC teams who have won their division.  The SEC is very competitive, just winning a division is a great accomplishment.  The overall record really has no bearing on winning the division.  We seem to be in a cycle where many of the traditional powerhouses are not where they once were.  Will they return to prominence?  Only time will tell....


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Come on gin really bro? Your telling me that you dont see the east down the last couple of years? Let me help you. UT is 4/5 last year they were 6/7. That makes them strong? UF is 5/4 and lost the 4  in a row!  Last year they were 9/5. Not hardly up to par with UF standards. Last year your mighty gamecocks were 9/5. Your best record ever. We were 6/7 last year. Those are hardly great records. I dont care how many freshmen yall are playing to us. Or recruiting classes. Yall suck without Latti. Not only did it show how one dimentional yall are it showed that yall dont have the talent lined up behind Latti. You told us since last Jan. about the talent all over the field. Where is it? Gin I get it their your team. You love them, but you have to take your goggles off sometimes. Go back and read some of your post. Your problem right now is you are still in defense mode because of the loss. I dont see any other SCe fan on this board telling everyone that the east hasnt been down this year and last year! Remeber you won the east with a 9/5 record last year. See my point?



  9-5 isnt our best record ever but what do facts matter on here?  I will agree we looked bad against arkansas but thats the only game weve lost since latti has been out and to give you my honest opionion, arkansas would beat uga just as bad, actually is LSU were playing arky in fayetvill next week id take arky to win, i wouldnt count them out on the road.  We have had a lot of season ending injuries this season, were down to our fifth string running back, lost our best o lineman, starting qb, starting corner and more are hurt.  I asked a simple question, How can people claim the east is weak and compile the teams to UT, UF and UGA?  Why are we not considered weak but taking advantage of the weakness?  We have and are playing a ton of freshmen just the same as the other schools and our coaching hasnt been with us as long as Richt has been at uga. Ugas starters are most all juniors and seniors.....How can you call it down?  Is it becasue theyre not winning?  Take my glasses off???  Man we lost last second by a boneheaded move by garcia to auburn and we lost to arky pretty handily but stayed competative for most of the game without lattimore, garica, nunn, and our best defensive player antonio allen and agustee......I dont think weve had a bad year at all.  We had three regular season losses last year(all sec), thats the number of sec wins uga had.  How can you say im in defense mode because of the loss, thats ridiculous, we lost plain and simple.......  Do you realize what UF standards were thirty years ago?  They werent any better than what we avarage.  What blows my mind is how some think that certain people think that programs will always be dominant, thats not the case but few will agree.  You talk about irish not talking, theres a ton of uga fans on here who dont talk trash to us because of the reality theyve lost the last couple years, that should shut a few people up.  Weve lost two games this season, one was a garcia screwup, the other we were dominated, also with tons of our best players out.  Uga lost two this year, one to boise and one to us with all their best players.  God willing the third will come in athens tomorrow.


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> The sound you here is reality crashing down on the ginhouse.



  The only sound i hear is the ramblings of an idiot.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> 9-5 isnt our best record ever but what do facts matter on here?  I will agree we looked bad against arkansas but thats the only game weve lost since latti has been out and to give you my honest opionion, arkansas would beat uga just as bad, actually is LSU were playing arky in fayetvill next week id take arky to win, i wouldnt count them out on the road.  We have had a lot of season ending injuries this season, were down to our fifth string running back, lost our best o lineman, starting qb, starting corner and more are hurt.  I asked a simple question, How can people claim the east is weak and compile the teams to UT, UF and UGA?  Why are we not considered weak but taking advantage of the weakness?  We have and are playing a ton of freshmen just the same as the other schools and our coaching hasnt been with us as long as Richt has been at uga. Ugas starters are most all juniors and seniors.....How can you call it down?  Is it becasue theyre not winning?  Take my glasses off???  Man we lost last second by a boneheaded move by garcia to auburn and we lost to arky pretty handily but stayed competative for most of the game without lattimore, garica, nunn, and our best defensive player antonio allen and agustee......I dont think weve had a bad year at all.  We had three regular season losses last year(all sec), thats the number of sec wins uga had.  How can you say im in defense mode because of the loss, thats ridiculous, we lost plain and simple.......  Do you realize what UF standards were thirty years ago?  They werent any better than what we avarage.  What blows my mind is how some think that certain people think that programs will always be dominant, thats not the case but few will agree.  You talk about irish not talking, theres a ton of uga fans on here who dont talk trash to us because of the reality theyve lost the last couple years, that should shut a few people up.  Weve lost two games this season, one was a garcia screwup, the other we were dominated, also with tons of our best players out.  Uga lost two this year, one to boise and one to us with all their best players.  God willing the third will come in athens tomorrow.


The team mentioned above are usually the teams that win the east. I believe you answered your own question above. Last year you took advantage of three teams with bad years. Yall won the east. This year we are. If we win tomorrow we take advantage of three teams, yours included. Dont forget about the Miss St. game gin. Yall were lucky to leave there with a win. But you did.:jump: Again if you dont think that losing isnt being down then I dont know what else to tell you. I really dont care how many freshmen yall are playing either. You told us all about all the talent from all the recruiting yall have. We are just repeating what you have told us. Not trying to get at you. You told us. We could go back and forth all you want, but it doesnt matter how you spin it when teams lose they are down. When they win they are up. Now yall are up, but God willing UF will put yall down! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2011)

gin house said:


> The only sound i hear is the ramblings of an idiot.



Well we are repeating back to you what we've heard from you for the last year so I guess we are in agreement on that point.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 11, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The team mentioned above are usually the teams that win the east. I believe you answered your own question above. Last year you took advantage of three teams with bad years. Yall won the east. This year we are. If we win tomorrow we take advantage of three teams, yours included. Dont forget about the Miss St. game gin. Yall were lucky to leave there with a win. But you did.:jump: Again if you dont think that losing isnt being down then I dont know what else to tell you. I really dont care how many freshmen yall are playing either. You told us all about all the talent from all the recruiting yall have.
> 
> 
> > We are just repeating what you have told us
> ...



Yep, and he's telling us how stupid it sounds.:trampoline:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 11, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep, and he's telling us how stupid it sounds.:trampoline:



It's like talking to a wall.......


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> The team mentioned above are usually the teams that win the east. I believe you answered your own question above. Last year you took advantage of three teams with bad years. Yall won the east. This year we are. If we win tomorrow we take advantage of three teams, yours included. Dont forget about the Miss St. game gin. Yall were lucky to leave there with a win. But you did.:jump: Again if you dont think that losing isnt being down then I dont know what else to tell you. I really dont care how many freshmen yall are playing either. You told us all about all the talent from all the recruiting yall have. We are just repeating what you have told us. Not trying to get at you. You told us. We could go back and forth all you want, but it doesnt matter how you spin it when teams lose they are down. When they win they are up. Now yall are up, but God willing UF will put yall down! Go Dawgs!



 We were lucky to leave miss st with a win????  We started a new qb and won on the road.  Thats ridiculous, Vandy dropped a last second pass in the endzone to give uga the win, we held them to 3 points and 4 total yards.....  I asked a simple question, why arent we included in the down horsecrap?  We have beat UGA two years in a row, UT two years in a row(3 of the last four), UF two years in a row, clemson two years in a row and looking for number three in a couple weeks.  Were 3 of 5 verses bama the last decade.  Oh, We went undefeated in the east this year.  I dont need yalls approval, i think were there.  Nope, the gators couldnt get it done.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> We were lucky to leave miss st with a win????  We started a new qb and won on the road.  Thats ridiculous, Vandy dropped a last second pass in the endzone to give uga the win, we held them to 3 points and 4 total yards.....  I asked a simple question, why arent we included in the down horsecrap?  We have beat UGA two years in a row, UT two years in a row(3 of the last four), UF two years in a row, clemson two years in a row and looking for number three in a couple weeks.  Were 3 of 5 verses bama the last decade.  Oh, We went undefeated in the east this year.  I dont need yalls approval, i think were there.  Nope, the gators couldnt get it done.


It ok we got it DONE!


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> It ok we got it DONE!



  Congrats on the win, that was a dominating effort over auburn.  We beat UF by more points and held them to less and we went undefeated in the east......Not a bad year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> Congrats on the win, that was a dominating effort over auburn.  We beat UF by more points and held them to less and we went undefeated in the east......Not a bad year.



Dont really care about who beat who and how many points this team gave up or didnt. Congrats on going undefeated in the east. Really didnt help your chances on making it to the SECCG!


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Dont really care about who beat who and how many points this team gave up or didnt. Congrats on going undefeated in the east. Really didnt help your chances on making it to the SECCG!



  It very much helped our chances making it to the SECCG but not nearly as much as UGAs schedule of playing ole miss to our arkansas.  Thats not really the only reason we didnt make it, Garcia threw away the auburn game last second but it is what it is, its college football, luck of the draw sometimes or boneheaded mistakes.  Maybe we get close or do it again next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 12, 2011)

gin house said:


> It very much helped our chances making it to the SECCG but not nearly as much as UGAs schedule of playing ole miss to our arkansas.  Thats not really the only reason we didnt make it, Garcia threw away the auburn game last second but it is what it is, its college football, luck of the draw sometimes or boneheaded mistakes.  Maybe we get close or do it again next year.


----------

